# How is this NOT a problem?



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

I just brought home a new Colnago C60. It's built up with 2015 SR. As you can see, the derailleur cables are routed internally. Where they exit the bottom of the down tube they are taut against the opening. The FD cable is taut against the BB shell as it wraps around it just past the cable guides.

1. How will this friction not effect shifting?

2. More importantly, how will these cables not saw into the carbon?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah that doesn't look right. I did a quick Google search of C60 cable guides and found that in the images there is tubing on the cable at the guide area (see attached):

















I have never used this wire tubing, but it looks like it will solve the friction and abrasion problems of the wire directly contacting the carbon. What do you think?


----------



## Easyup (Feb 26, 2012)

No first hand experience w/ carbon, it does work on my steel frames. Tubing will wear through but is easy to shift or even replace.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

As a point of reference only, I owned a Pinarello Dogma Think 2 that had cable tubing shown in post #2. I remember when I sold the frame my local mechanic told me to be sure I taped the tubing to prevent it from slipping into the frame because the tubing was important for cable routing.

It appears that the Colnago C60 in post #1 might be missing similar tubing (but I have no experience with Colnago frames).


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

As far as I know they don't come w/ the liner tubing. As far as I'm concerned for a frame to be designed like that is somewhat irresponsible. Typical Italian engineering from what I've seen. 

And I'm half Italian.


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

The more I think about it, the more it seems the design is primarily for EPS or whatever the hell Shimano's version is, and secondarily to accommodate mechanical.

I'm not sure how to proceed. Jerry rigging a fix or demand a deep discount on SR EPS?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Ask the shop to put some tubing in there like the pics Burgrat posted. It's not difficult.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Try taking the bottom routing cap and turning it around so that the long ends are the other way. Maybe the installer messed up.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

This is a problem with Colnago frames apparently. The C59 and others had similar issues:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/colnago/c59-bottom-bracket-cable-rub-261154.html

The good news is that if you are running Campy (as you should be!) their guide is longer and should solve the issue.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

It does look like the bolt-on cable guide is too small.
One with longer slots (?) would eliminate the problem.
Beautiful frame messed up over a fifty cent part, jeezus. How sad.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

duriel said:


> Try taking the bottom routing cap and turning it around so that the long ends are the other way. Maybe the installer messed up.


I also think that this would help. It appears that it would position the cables so that they are elevated off of the carbon, but I may be wrong. Overall I would agree that the design is poor for such an expensive frame.


----------



## crowaan (Aug 13, 2013)

Tubing in burgrat's pics looks like the sheathing we use when routing internal cables. You slip it over the old cables before you pull them out, and than feed the new cables through the sheathing. No problems with having to fish cables out of the frame.

That said, your local LBS should have some of that stuff kicking around and could put it on. Not sure how that would effect shifting cause it would increase friction as well. Could try some lube in them as well.

Shame that companies are putting less priority on mechanical when designing frames.


----------



## Stevereeneo (Aug 19, 2003)

That would drive me nuts! As others have said, such a shame to do that on a beautiful bike. 

If turning the cable guide around doesn't help, you may search for a different under BB cable guide. There are lots out there and a good LBS should be able to help find one that works. 

The one pictured is a Trek part (#252236) that I found in a quick google search, it's from an old MTBR thread. (Hi-Fi Pro help needed - bottom bracket cable guide- Mtbr.com) I googled "cable guides under bottom bracket" and looked for an image that seemed like it might work.









That white tube is essentially cable liner and if you cut open a section of shift housing you can use what's inside. It is fairly slick stuff and, depending on its use, helps cables slide through funky places a bit more smoothly. I actually use it on the sharp bend of a SRAM rear derailleur. 

Good luck and let us know what you do to fix the problem.

Steve


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

burgrat said:


> Yeah that doesn't look right. I did a quick Google search of C60 cable guides and found that in the images there is tubing on the cable at the guide area (see attached):
> 
> View attachment 303863
> 
> ...





cxwrench said:


> As far as I know they don't come w/ the liner tubing. As far as I'm concerned for a frame to be designed like that is somewhat irresponsible. Typical Italian engineering from what I've seen.
> 
> And I'm half Italian.


Actually C60 frames do come with those sections of cable lining. Just exactly like in the picture, two clear ones. And they're supposed to be installed exactly like this picture. The shop the OP bought the bike from messed up and didn't read the instructions. Probably some wrench that thinks they know everything, typical.

It is critical that you get the bike broken down and have the cables run correctly before you ride that anywhere. There could indeed be damage done if left like that.


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks all for your help. I'll post up how this shakes out. I haven't ridden it nor will I until it's fixed.

No one wants to weigh in on upgrading to EPS if the price is right?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I have Di2, next bike I have will not have electronic.


----------



## crowaan (Aug 13, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> Actually C60 frames do come with those sections of cable lining. Just exactly like in the picture, two clear ones. And they're supposed to be installed exactly like this picture. The shop the OP bought the bike from messed up and didn't read the instructions. Probably some wrench that thinks they know everything, typical.
> 
> It is critical that you get the bike broken down and have the cables run correctly before you ride that anywhere. There could indeed be damage done if left like that.


Normally bikes come into shops from the manufacturer/distributor with all the cables run. I don't know what Colnago does but most bikes we get just require us to put the front wheel on, the front brake, install the bars, insert seat post, adjust cables, and inflate tires. So that is probably the fault of someone at the factory.


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

duriel said:


> I have Di2, next bike I have will not have electronic.


Thanks. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't letting an opportunity pass me by. I'll stick with SR.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> As far as I know they don't come w/ the liner tubing. As far as I'm concerned for a frame to be designed like that is somewhat irresponsible. Typical Italian engineering from what I've seen.
> 
> And I'm half Italian.


Tee hee.
We are talking about Fiat, right?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Doug B said:


> Tee hee.
> We are talking about Fiat, right?


I never said that


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

crowaan said:


> Normally bikes come into shops from the manufacturer/distributor with all the cables run. I don't know what Colnago does but most bikes we get just require us to put the front wheel on, the front brake, install the bars, insert seat post, adjust cables, and inflate tires. So that is probably the fault of someone at the factory.


Maybe on boxed bikes from the cookie cutters at Trek & Specialized, not on a high end frame like this. It will be a bare frame build at the shop.


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry for the washed out phone pics. If you can't make the fix out, it is exactly like the pics posted above with the teflon housing.

As a final question, is there a good reason to secure those in place so that the small amount of friction from the cables doesn't displace them over time? If so, I was thinking of a small drop of some sort of glue or epoxy at the spot where the housing passes under the cable guide 'bridge' fusing the two. What adhesive would work for that?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Cromolyman said:


> Thanks. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't letting an opportunity pass me by. I'll stick with SR.



I have Super Record EPS on my bike and it is unbelievable. I don't know anything about Di2 and I don't care to. I read that SR EPS is the ultimate cycling indulgence and I could not agree more!


----------

